

Why Most Unit Testing is Waste - rasbt
http://pythontesting.net/strategy/why-most-unit-testing-is-waste/

======
rasbt
It's an interesting article with some interesting thoughts. However, unit
tests are - for me - a crucial framework and also a main pillar in my project
planning process: If unit tests are written before the actual code, it is
immensely useful to define goals in terms of what you want the function - that
you are going to write - should actually do and not do.

And especially throwing away passing unit tests is a waste, not the unit test
itself. Eventually you, or someone else, wants to make edits to existing code.
Unit tests are extremely useful to check if everything "still works"

